# Shower Curtain Rail Gliders 1992 Hymer 544 Timeline



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone help me out with what type of glider is needed for a shower curtain on my Hymer.

The Track is a U section aluminium track with space for a glider that is slightly larger than a standard silent gliss glider.


----------



## 118034 (Nov 7, 2008)

thegreatpan said:


> Can anyone help me out with what type of glider is needed for a shower curtain on my Hymer.


 I don't have an answer for this specific model, but one type of shower curtain glider I've found works in a most places are these chrome shower curtain glider loops.

Not tailor-made for your specific purpose but take a look - it could be the answer.
Regards,


----------

